# Caught



## cpeay (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## FireRescueFL (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, that pretty much sums it all up. Great shot though. What did you shoot it with?

---Chris


----------



## Vespa (Dec 11, 2011)

Fun. Would like to see more from this shoot?


----------



## cpeay (Dec 12, 2011)

Vespa said:


> Fun. Would like to see more from this shoot?


Playing with handcuffs and the Utah Criminal Code book


----------



## Bios. (Dec 12, 2011)

I like the second one, I think the first needs a bit of a contrast boost.


----------

